# Cold water tank ideas



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

Hi

I'm thinking of setting up a coldwater 15-20C room temp tank and am looking for ideas of what to put in it. I don't want any type of goldfish, I have a 3x18x18 or a 5'x15"x12" which I could use in the future. I'm looking for something a bit unusual, interesting & colourful. I bought a couple of young red shiners at the fish auction the other day so they're a start. I could get a swan neck muscle for them if they turn out to be a pair. What else can I keep? 

I like the look of one or two of the loach and darter species but don't know if you can get hold of them in the fish shops?
Could I keep any species of amphibian, shrimp or snail with them?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

If you hadn't of already put fish in I would have suggested Axolotl but they would eat your fish or the fish would nibble on their gills. Something to think about if you ever decide to set up another tank though.

Info here: Axolotls: The Fascinating Mexican Axolotl and the Tiger Salamander


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

You can keep apple snails in unheated water, but make sure your water temp is nearer the top of the scale. I keep apple snails in an unheated tank, at 20C. During the coldest weather I sometimes have to use a heater to stop it dropping too low. Other snails that don't require heated water are the so called 'pest' types, so I'm not sure if you'd want those? They breed like mad and can take over unless you have something you can feed them to. I personally don't mind them taking over, even though I do have something to feed them to  

Ramshorns, apples, pond and trumpet snails are both easily available on eBay. Ramshorns and apples come in several colours, and you get a couple of different types of trumpet snails too. The more unusual snails that won't breed and over run your tank need tropical condtions though.

I wouldn't recommend any aquatic phibs, the fish will likely become lunch if they can fit in their mouths.


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

_simon_ said:


> If you hadn't of already put fish in I would have suggested Axolotl but they would eat your fish or the fish would nibble on their gills. Something to think about if you ever decide to set up another tank though.
> 
> Info here: Axolotls: The Fascinating Mexican Axolotl and the Tiger Salamander


I've just been to a couple of shops today and they had some in, I like the brown ones but not the white. I wouldn't want to keep just them though.


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

AnythingWithAShell said:


> You can keep apple snails in unheated water, but make sure your water temp is nearer the top of the scale. I keep apple snails in an unheated tank, at 20C. During the coldest weather I sometimes have to use a heater to stop it dropping too low. Other snails that don't require heated water are the so called 'pest' types, so I'm not sure if you'd want those? They breed like mad and can take over unless you have something you can feed them to. I personally don't mind them taking over, even though I do have something to feed them to
> 
> Ramshorns, apples, pond and trumpet snails are both easily available on eBay. Ramshorns and apples come in several colours, and you get a couple of different types of trumpet snails too. The more unusual snails that won't breed and over run your tank need tropical condtions though.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend any aquatic phibs, the fish will likely become lunch if they can fit in their mouths.


I've got some apple snails in with the tropicals. Maybe the swan necked muscle and rams horns snails are the best to choose from.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

bluegill and sunfish are nice...


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

HABU said:


> image
> 
> bluegill and sunfish are nice...


Thats nice, maybe slightly on the big size though.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Stan193 said:


> Thats nice, maybe slightly on the big size though.


6 inches is big for them...


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

I like hillstream loaches but not had that much success with them, the one I had was Sewellia lineolata but I think most of the others prefer cooler water. They also need high flow & high oxygen content.


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

HABU said:


> 6 inches is big for them...


That's not bad then, I've never actually seen them for sale though, I occasionally see the little black banded sunfish which are nice as well.

I think if I lived in USA I'd like to keep some native fish. I think a licence is required to sell some of the cold water species to try to avoid having new species released into the wild.


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Stan193 said:


> That's not bad then, I've never actually seen them for sale though, I occasionally see the little black banded sunfish which are nice as well.
> 
> I think if I lived in USA I'd like to keep some native fish. I think a licence is required to sell some of the cold water species to try to avoid having new species released into the wild.


 
if you now the right people you can get just about anything 

like theirs some importers that have barracuda on their importers list yes barracuda the real saltwater ones


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

berry1 said:


> if you now the right people you can get just about anything
> 
> like theirs some importers that have barracuda on their importers list yes barracuda the real saltwater ones


I don't know the right people


----------



## bigpig (Dec 8, 2009)

In my cold water tank I keep White Cloud Mountain Minnows, which I feel are a very under rated fish in the hobby. They are beautiful and interesting. Its best to shop around to get some that have good colours as some in the shops can be a bit "washed out" looking.
I also have some Barbatus in there. The bearded Cory.
What a great fish, very beautiful, easy and interesting. With the right set up they will even breed for you, and can command decent prices in the shops.


----------

